# 2014 Budlight



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone know the dates of the tournament yet? I know it's early but just wondering.


----------



## reds (Jun 11, 2012)

June 21-22, 2014


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Matt! You got the fever early this year didn't you? I was like that after I bought my 1st boat too.


----------

